# What is the Santa Cruz Highball good at?



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I know it’s a XC bike but wondering if it would be a decent overall trail bike and Suitable for some DJ and platform drops. I can’t find much info online.

I found a 2018 R 29er build locally. Came with a 100mm travel fork, might need to replace that and the tires and maybe rims are narrow so might need to replace that. The frame was new for 2018, is the geo still current?

It may not be perfect for me but it weighs under 25lb and the frame gets good reviews.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Yes, but you need to put it in the right context. A pro rider can do anything, including dirt jumping, even on a xc hard tail.

But what you are trying to do is ask a Honda Civic if it can be driven in a rally situation on a dirt road. Sure, it can. Is it the right tool? Only you can tell.

DJ bikes second hand is not expensive. Why not invest in the right tool? Ymmv, I have tried similar things with cannonade hard tail, eventually much happier to learn that a proper dj bike is indeed worth the money. DJ bikes is one of those things you want to buy once, and keep forever as they dont change too much over the years like regular mtb.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm looking for a second trail bike for son when he's in town and friends but also as a change up for me to use. Was hoping to find a Ragley Marley in stock but will look at this too.

I dont have the room to store a DJ bike, just looking for something that could dabble in it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You'd be better off with a different bike. The Highball, IMO, is too xc for the kind of riding you're describing.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Harold said:


> You'd be better off with a different bike. The Highball, IMO, is too xc for the kind of riding you're describing.


Kind of what I'm thinking too.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I have an older Highball; it is not too far off the current frame geo. XC specific. I like the bike as an XC, hauls my BOB trailer with trailwork tools, interval trainer and backup bike. DJ...I wouldn't.


----------



## mctrials23 (Feb 27, 2021)

Unless you are very good at jumping or you are not doing anything remotely serious I really wouldn't get a proper lightweight XC frame. If you are amazing at jumping you can go to the bikepark with a road bike but the first time you case a jump you might be buying a new frame or at least a wheel.


----------



## Jonnycort4 (Feb 15, 2021)

Harold said:


> You'd be better off with a different bike. The Highball, IMO, is too xc for the kind of riding you're describing.


You are right, should choose something different


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

mctrials23 said:


> Unless you are very good at jumping or you are not doing anything remotely serious I really wouldn't get a proper lightweight XC frame. If you are amazing at jumping you can go to the bikepark with a road bike but the first time you case a jump you might be buying a new frame or at least a wheel.


I am NOT that good at jumps so think I'll look for something more robust.


----------

